# Which Software to use for realtime DAW + Video Streaming? (Confinement Spotting sessions / meetings)



## IvanP (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi! I hope everybody is safe during this Pandemic and actively creative  

As being in the studio for spotting sessions or Studio Visits for clients are a bit "difficult" these days, 

which software would you recommend to do live screen+audio sharing of the DAW, Pro Tools, Sound and video examples, etc? 

Live calls such as Zoom or Hangouts do not allow proper Audio transfer when it comes to screen sharing + enormous Lag with the Video. 

I already have a Stream Deck, so I guess I just need the proper software to being able to do a good screencast during a call. 

Thank you a lot! 

Stay safe!!

Ivan


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 27, 2020)

I have tried Audiomover and Anydesk. It is easy to use and works well.


----------



## whinecellar (Apr 27, 2020)

Assuming you don’t mean actual remote recording/session sharing, but rather just broadcasting your session in high quality audio/video, I’ve been using Blackhole (free loopback utility) to grab audio from Logic, and then my screen(s), cameras and other video sources all get mixed and streamed from OBS. I’ve been doing a live-streamed show on FB that way recently and it’s been working great - decent quality stereo audio, 1080p video.


----------



## IvanP (Apr 28, 2020)

whinecellar said:


> Assuming you don’t mean actual remote recording/session sharing, but rather just broadcasting your session in high quality audio/video, I’ve been using Blackhole (free loopback utility) to grab audio from Logic, and then my screen(s), cameras and other video sources all get mixed and streamed from OBS. I’ve been doing a live-streamed show on FB that way recently and it’s been working great - decent quality stereo audio, 1080p video.



Awesome! Thank you Jim! Much appreciated


----------



## IvanP (Apr 28, 2020)

OleJoergensen said:


> I have tried Audiomover and Anydesk. It is easy to use and works well.



Thank you!


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 28, 2020)

There are ways of sending higher quality audio with Zoom using the zoomaudiodevice but I’ve found it struggles streaming prerecorded video unless you are connected directly to the internet, that is, not using wifi. It also depends on the recipient having a decent internet connection.


----------



## IvanP (Apr 28, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> There are ways of sending higher quality audio with Zoom using the zoomaudiodevice but I’ve found it struggles streaming prerecorded video unless you are connected directly to the internet, that is, not using wifi. It also depends on the recipient having a decent internet connection.



Thank you. Will do a proper test with it tonight!


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 28, 2020)

I am teaching Logic Pro X classes with Zoom with the zoomaudiodevice and it works fine on playback from Logic, but if I am trying to demonstrate MIDI playing software instruments, even with the lowest buffer, there is pretty bad latency.

When doing Facebook Live performances, Streamlabs OBS has been nearly perfect.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 28, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I am teaching Logic Pro X classes with Zoom with the zoomaudiodevice and it works fine on playback from Logic, but if I am trying to demonstrate MIDI playing software instruments, even with the lowest buffer, there is pretty bad latency.
> 
> When doing Facebook Live performances, Streamlabs OBS has been nearly perfect.


Yes, the latency is not good. In general broadcasting of content works better than interaction unless you are only doing talk and showing talking heads. Zoom seems to handle that pretty well.


----------



## whinecellar (Apr 28, 2020)

I haven’t tried this yet myself, but I believe it’s possible… Can you incorporate a Zoom feed into OBS so you get the best of both worlds?


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 28, 2020)

whinecellar said:


> I haven’t tried this yet myself, but I believe it’s possible… Can you incorporate a Zoom feed into OBS so you get the best of both worlds?



Seems like there are a lot of ways that could go wrong, but maybe.


----------

